# Eheim Pro 4+ Series hose size



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know off the top of my head so might throw out some words to save you some grief. 
I "think" you are correct on the size. But then forums and those who use them are not a really good place to get information without checking it. So the situation is that the two of us agree on the size but might both be wrong. 
The really most accurate/reliable way to get the correct answer is to go to the book. All the filter manuals are handy to find online and they will have the accurate info that you can trust. 
So it gets down to whether you want to take the word of a stranger who may be guessing or read it from the book that Eheim writes. 

One spot for the manual is here:
Eheim Ultra G160 External Canister Filter (Pro 3 2075 / 600 ) w/ Media - Marine Depot


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

use some automotive heater hose clamps.I have a hydor in line filter on one of my tanks,but it's still using the tubing from a rena.I don't trust those funky little plastic clamps anyway.either with the hydor or the filter.You can just get a box of them.

I have some excess tubing from my pro 4+ filters,I have a 250 and 350,and they both use the same size,I can check those with my spare hydor heater and see how they fit.

The hose size is actually listed as 16/22 for the Eheim pro4+ series.I beleive the 22 is the outside diameter,with the inside being 16mm,which is 5/8.

So to answer your question,it'll fit just fine.no adapter of any sort needed.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The specs for the OP's filter from Eheim list the hose for the intake and output as 16/22mm so the ID is 16mm and the OD is 22mm.

The Hydor ETH heater will work perfectly on 5/8" ID hose which is close enough to 16mm ID Eheim hose.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

deeda said:


> The specs for the OP's filter from Eheim list the hose for the intake and output as 16/22mm so the ID is 16mm and the OD is 22mm.
> 
> The Hydor ETH heater will work perfectly on 5/8" ID hose which is close enough to 16mm ID Eheim hose.


matter of fact.....


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help!!


----------

